# North San Diego County DMUs



## TransAtlantic (Jun 3, 2006)

Sorry, this may have been addressed previously, but I'm just too lazy to scroll back through the previous pages...



Is anyone/everyone aware of the new line that is nearing completion from Oceanside to Escondido in northern S.D. county? They're going to be using new single-level DMUs, and running it like an interurban (more stops than commuter, but fewer than a regular city bus); best of all, it's going to be dirt cheap (same fare as a bus, currently a buck seventy-five). Not sure if they're going to wait until the whole line is done, but completion is scheduled for December of 07...


----------



## battalion51 (Jun 3, 2006)

Well good for them, I just hope they don't have the same transmission issues that Tri-Rail had. The DMU's would really be a better design if they used traction motors instead of a direct transmission.


----------



## sechs (Jun 4, 2006)

Are you talking about North County Transit's Sprinter service?


----------



## Guest_George Harris (Jun 4, 2006)

Vehicles are essentially "straight out of the box" German DMU's. Siemens, I think but am not sure. If we can import some German train drivers as well, probably no problems. Otherwise, I have no idea. Since they are probably a lot lighter than the Colorado Rail car vehicles, maybe they will do OK.

Since they are built to the Eurocodes, they are far below American standards in crashworthiness, so they can not be operated on the railroad line at a time when there is the potential for any freight operation. (Will there be any freight on this line?)

George


----------



## sechs (Jun 4, 2006)

The line starts at the Oceanside Transit Center.

If I recall correctly, it will share the tracks there on the Surf Line with Amtrak, Coaster, and Metrolink Orange County Line trains. Maps on the NCTD website seem to bare that out.


----------



## TransAtlantic (Jun 5, 2006)

once the station in Oceanside is complete, they won't be sharing any right-of-way - the North County Transit District has purchased a defunct freight line - and there is a sign adjacent to the south end of the Amtrak/Coaster tracks that says "Sprinter coming 2007" where the new platforms will be


----------



## sechs (Jun 6, 2006)

I stand corrected.

Next month, I should be through the station there for the first time in several years and see what they've got.


----------



## Superliner Diner (Sep 17, 2006)

Essentially this is classified as Diesel Light Rail. The only examples of this in North America are the O-Train in Ottawa and the RiverLINE in Southwestern New Jersey. The latter does run some 2-car trains, so essentially they are DMU's.

It is not, however, commuter rail. That distinction in the area goes to both Coaster and Metrolink.

Oceanside Transportation Center is going to be quite a railfan paradise (not that it isn't already) with Sprinter diesel light rail, Amtrak, and the two commuter lines all stopping there.


----------

